# cheap as....er, beans.



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello all,

We have 1.2kg of our Finca Las Meninas from El Salvador left as green beans. There are too few for me to roast properly. It'd be great if someone could put them to use at home. I'm happy to send them out for free to the first person that responds on this thread. Perhaps that person would consider making a small donation to the forum? - I'll leave that up to them.

There are a few reviews of this particular bean on the forum - it's a mixture Bourbon and Pacas, grown on the Tinoco family farm in Mejicanos, El Salvador. It works particularly well as a more developed single origin espresso.

The beans will be posted out to the winner on Wednesday by second class parcel post.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Il take them pkwase


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

That was quick. Guess I'm not the only early bird! - If you PM me your address, I'll get this sorted for you. Cheers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Soll said:


> Il take them pkwase


Pkwase is an el Salvadoran word meaning "merciful bean lord". Or something.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

bugger bugger bugger!

Nice one Sol.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great offer Lee - great beans - I have really enjoyed them (as an espresso) and will look forwards to their reappearance (if they do). Well done Soll.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Great offer Lee - great beans - I have really enjoyed them (as an espresso) and will look forwards to their reappearance (if they do). Well done Soll.


Cheers Phil. Yes, I also enjoyed these beans. Really good to have something that's really solid and does well with a more developed roast. We have a Guatemalan that we're in the final stages of profiling and it should slot nicely into the space left by these ones.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers Phil. Yes, I also enjoyed these beans. Really good to have something that's really solid and does well with a more developed roast. We have a Guatemalan that we're in the final stages of profiling and it should slot nicely into the space left by these ones.


Ah - thanks Lee - that's something to look forward to for my next order.


----------

